# Coffee Van



## Saag75 (May 6, 2018)

Hello, I left my 13 year job in March of this year and whilst I'm trying to get a job for income purposes it's tougher than I anticipated. Still out of work. My passion however is Barista coffee. I drink it and long to sell it in the form of a mobile van. I don't have the funds to convert the van professionally and so am wanting to convert the van myself using a plumber and electrician etc. I want a dual fuel coffee machine using LPG. This is all alien to me and I'm hitting so many walls in terms of accessing resources on line as to what equipment I will require for the van in terms of boiler? Water provision? Flo pump? Filtration, LPG outdoes/inket, stainless steel work top etc. How it should all be set up, so I can instruct tradesmen. I am single Mum and want to achieve this so badly. Can anyone sign post me to those who may have done what I'm trying to do:- convert their own van. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

I think @coffeebean is the expert in the mobile van field


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pm me your email address and I will send you some info on everything you need. I assume you have a vehicle in mind? What's your budget for doing it yourself? Andy


----------



## Saag75 (May 6, 2018)

Hello and thanks for responding. I will message you with my e mail address. Yes I have a vehicle in mind. Either a Mercedes vito (which is the biggest spend) or a Nissa Nv200. Thank you in advance for any help you're able to offer.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

NV would be better. I know nothing by the way.


----------

